
Show HN: Bringschuld – Simple periodic task and email monitoring - neuling
https://www.bringschuld.io
======
calvinclaus
Hi guys!

Bringschuld is a monitoring tool for periodic tasks like cronjobs or daily
emails. So it's built to save your ass...periodically :P.

You can try it out for free (no credit card required). I'd appreciate your
feedback immensely.

The name? "Bringschuld" is German for "debt which must be delivered to the
creditor". It's an analogy: your tasks have to deliver a check-in to our
servers (the creditor).

